# 30 hp best outboard?



## Ckirk57

I've got a 2015 Mercury 30 and a 2015 Suzuki 30. Both good motors. The merc is a short shaft and the Suzuki is a long shaft. I think the merc looks cooler and is slightly faster, other than that I've had no issues with either of them. The merc has the twist shifting on the tiller and the Suzuki has the lever style shifting near the hood.


----------



## Fishtex

fishn&flyn said:


> Building a new Saltmarsh 1656 tiller for duck hunting, shrimping, gigging, and tailing reds. Trying to decide between Tohatsu, Mercury, Suzuki. Had a miserable Etec experience so that's out and I know Tohatsu and Merc are supposedly the same but there's a $650 price difference? Tiller, electric start, long shaft cause the new 1656 deck design only takes a long shaft. Anyone have any good/bad/indifference experience with any of these motors?


I have the 20 hp Suzuki, go with Fuel Injection, you won't regret it. would you buy a car with carbs? As you know ymmv.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Tohatsu and Mercury are not the same, and the Merc is heavier.

I like the throttle twist gear shifting on Mercury if you're doing a lot of tight maneuvering while standing it's nice. Tohatsu shifter is mounted fwd on the arm and slightly less convenient. I'm not sure if Mercury has the option, but Tohatsu has the ability to go without a battery if needed. Also you can change the Tohatsu idle rpm speed by pressing in the key, it's nice because it almost eliminates the clunk shifting into gear when you have it set low(quiet).

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Blue Zone

I bought a 20 Merc for my son's Whaler. To my dismay I noticed it was made in China. No real issues other than the tilt lever doesn't work correctly and it's noisy for a 4s.


----------



## tjtfishon

fishn&flyn said:


> Building a new Saltmarsh 1656 tiller for duck hunting, shrimping, gigging, and tailing reds. Trying to decide between Tohatsu, Mercury, Suzuki. Had a miserable Etec experience so that's out and I know Tohatsu and Merc are supposedly the same but there's a $650 price difference? Tiller, electric start, long shaft cause the new 1656 deck design only takes a long shaft. Anyone have any good/bad/indifference experience with any of these motors?


Tohatsu makes the powerhead for that Mercury, but other than that they are not the same.


----------



## LowHydrogen

tjtfishon said:


> Tohatsu makes the powerhead for that Mercury, but other than that they are not the same.


I did not know that, I thought they were still building them in WI.


----------



## fishn&flyn

Thanks guys really like the Tohatsu and a friend who just got one says it has been great in the mud so I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## Bluwave

I've been researching 30hp's for the past month and really like the Tohatsu and Suzuki. The Suzuki is the lightest of the bunch, but it isn't offered in the United States with a 15" shaft . You can import one from Europe, but it will cost you around $6500. For comparison, you can get a Suzuki 30hp 20" shaft locally for $4300.

Motors Weights with electric start and tiller
Suzuki - 163lbs
Tohatsu - 182lbs
Mercury - 187lbs


----------



## The Rodfather

I have a merc because yamaha was too expensive. I wouldnt get anything else. Tohatsu is ok but suzuki sucks. I constantly see them at the dealer for repairs.


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman

I'm only on my first outboard (not counting the extremely old Johnson I sold immediately after buying my project hull) so take it for what you think it's worth... But I love the twist shift on my 20hp Merc. Makes operating a tiller extension a total after thought for me. 

Can't say if it's loud for a 4 stroke, way quieter than the ancient 2 stroke it replaced. 

All I know is I'd buy it again no question.


----------



## el9surf

The Rodfather said:


> I have a merc because yamaha was too expensive. I wouldnt get anything else. Tohatsu is ok but suzuki sucks. I constantly see them at the dealer for repairs.





The Rodfather said:


> I have a merc because yamaha was too expensive. I wouldnt get anything else. Tohatsu is ok but suzuki sucks. I constantly see them at the dealer for repairs.


I have run Suzuki's for the last 3 years including a 30 for the last year and never had so much as a hiccup. Most of the commercial guys I see in my area run zukes and they beat the piss out of their stuff.


----------



## fishn&flyn

So funny how these things go, I know some guys that just swear by these Tohatsus and literally run them to death, never service, then just buy a new one when it quits, (commercial waterman). I have all ways been a Yamaha guy but Yamaha just isn't in the game it seems with these 30/40hp motors. My fear is there is only 1 Tohatsu service center in my area. Never owned a Suzuki but have heard lots of issues with them especially corrosion. This surprises me cause it seems like they sure do sell a lot of them.


----------



## jfboothe

I can't say that I have had the best ETEC experience either but there are others that swear by them. I bought the motor used with very low hours but I believe the PO was running it in a river with rocks so I had it couple of months when the main shaft sheared. Still under warranty and they covered it but it took the local dealer 2 months in the middle of summer to get the part and then charged a $50 deductible. I could have gone online, ordered the part and had it shipped overnight to my house for $140.00. It would have taken about 2 hours to install. Learned a valuable lesson there.

The other issue I had last year was the main high pressure fuel pump. Motor would bog down and then cut out. Never would do it at home only out on the water. Knew it was fuel, suspected the pump but since it was over $300 it was the last thing I tried. Unfortunately this was during duck season. Nothing like being out in the middle of a lake in the dark at 0430 in the morning, 20 degrees with the wind and sleet blowing with a motor that won't run.

If I have to re-power everything I have heard about the Suzuki has been generally positive


----------



## zlenart

The twist shifter in the tiller handle of the mercury is amazing. Once you use it you'll never go back. I have a 2014 mercury 20hp and it's an awesome engine.


----------



## sjrobin

The new 126 lb Yamaha 25HP should be very good. Yamaha designing to meet market demand. It takes time to catch up to emission regulations. Now if Yamaha could design a new light weight 60 or 70 ......


----------



## el9surf

zlenart said:


> The twist shifter in the tiller handle of the mercury is amazing. Once you use it you'll never go back. I have a 2014 mercury 20hp and it's an awesome engine.


The grip shift is awesome. There must be a patent on it. Otherwise you would think every other company would have copied it by now. It's way easier than the shift levers that most tillers come with.


----------



## sjrobin

I had a 25 HP Merc twist shift and I will never go back.


----------



## fishn&flyn

Is it $700 better?


----------



## Backcountry 16

The tiller handle all in one is a feature if you ever have it will be hard to leave get the Merc and just keep cranking it every other week if your worried about the carb issue. Remember Mercs are racing motors made to run not sit idle.


----------

